# Magic Free-Agent targets



## Trogdor (Jan 29, 2006)

First off, I would like to congratulate your team in it's recent trade aquisitions. I feel you guys now have a young team to build on , and next season create some noise.However, with the recent transaction of penny's contract ( expires this summer) I have to ask you guys which FAs would you plan on targetting this summer now that you've got some dough, who would you draft in June, and which position you think you need to improve on the most. Best of luck !


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

We need to trade for or draft a shooting guard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

We primarily need a SG. A star level SG would be nice. Less specific we really need a legitimate outside threat from the wings. 

I love the way Stevenson is playing but he has a hard time feeding the ball inside because defenders just drop way off of him from the outside.

I'd like to see Redick in Orlando but if we keep are pick (if it's top 5) I can't see taking him that high. I'd love to see us get our hands on Morrison. And word is that Orlando really likes Morrison and if we got a top pick he might be our choice.

I'd be happy with us taking Gay or Morrison with a top pick. We could always trade Grant Hill next year for a starting SG.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

I would really like orlando to sign josh howard because of his terrific defense .. i would really like to see j.j in a magic uni. too ..with jj it would be very hard for teams to double team howard


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> We primarily need a SG. A star level SG would be nice. Less specific we really need a legitimate outside threat from the wings.
> 
> ...



Where are they projecting JJ to fall? I don't see him falling out of the top 10, but I really don't have any knowledge on the subject.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> Where are they projecting JJ to fall? I don't see him falling out of the top 10, but I really don't have any knowledge on the subject.



From what i've read they say that scouts say he is a mid to late first rounder with maybe the possibility of being a lottery pick. But everyone is talking about him now. I'd expect around draft time once the big games are out of everyone's minds and people remember he's a little short for a SG and he's not ultra-athletic ... the first will be true, mid 1st round. People like him now but once draft time comes around and they find some 7 footer from Siberia that can dribble with two hands Redick is bound to drop a bit.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Trogdor said:


> First off, I would like to congratulate your team in it's recent trade aquisitions. I feel you guys now have a young team to build on , and next season create some noise.However, with the recent transaction of penny's contract ( expires this summer) I have to ask you guys which FAs would you plan on targetting this summer now that you've got some dough, who would you draft in June, and which position you think you need to improve on the most. Best of luck !



Best. Username. Ever. 

:laugh:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

as much as i hate redick for being one dimensional, shooting being the only dimension, i would really like him in orlando. he'd be the new nick anderson.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> From what i've read they say that scouts say he is a mid to late first rounder with maybe the possibility of being a lottery pick. But everyone is talking about him now. I'd expect around draft time once the big games are out of everyone's minds and people remember he's a little short for a SG and he's not ultra-athletic ... the first will be true, mid 1st round. People like him now but once draft time comes around and they find some 7 footer from Siberia that can dribble with two hands Redick is bound to drop a bit.


If Trajan Langdon can go lottery (who the skeptics compare Reddick to), Reddick will too. I'd be extremely surprised to see him drop out of the lottery. Langdon went #11 as a 6'3 2 guard who was solely a shooter. 1999 was an extremely deep draft and 2006 is not too. Reddick is lottery, no doubt in my mind. As for order, I'd probably take Reddick last of the 3 mentioned, but then again he will most likely be behind both Gay and Morrison on draft day anyways.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

JNice said:


> I'd like to see Redick in Orlando but if we keep are pick (if it's top 5) I can't see taking him that high.


Our pick is ours. The protected pick is 2007.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> Our pick is ours. The protected pick is 2007.



Oh yeah ... got that mixed up. nbadraft.net has us picking Redick at number 5 right now.

A couple other intriguing options are Rodney Carney and Brandon Rush (if he comes out). 

Also, we've got a couple of 2nd round picks ... might not be a bad idea to use one of those 2nd rounders on James White if he's there. He's definitely not a shooter but could turn out to be a slasher/defender for Orlando, like a poor man's Desmond Mason ... and we'd likely see Orlando taking home the dunk competition crown next year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We need a shooter to spread the floor, so Redick would definitely make sense. Depending on how high we pick though, Adam Morrison is the guy I want. He definitely has a lot of Dirk in him. He and Howard could be an amazing duo for years to come. Picking this high is probably our best chance to really get another star to put around Dwight through the draft, because after this season I think the Magic are probably going to be too good to be picking that high, and even if we suck next year our pick would be given to the Pistons. After this year Dwight is going to be too good to at least not have the team in playoff contention every year from now on. If we end up picking in the 8-10 range or so, I would like Ronnie Brewer out of Arkansas.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> We need a shooter to spread the floor, so Redick would definitely make sense. Depending on how high we pick though, Adam Morrison is the guy I want. He definitely has a lot of Dirk in him. He and Howard could be an amazing duo for years to come. Picking this high is probably our best chance to really get another star to put around Dwight through the draft, because after this season I think the Magic are probably going to be too good to be picking that high, and even if we suck next year our pick would be given to the Pistons. After this year Dwight is going to be too good to at least not have the team in playoff contention every year from now on. If we end up picking in the 8-10 range or so, I would like Ronnie Brewer out of Arkansas.



Man, I'd love it if we could get Morrison. I love watching that kid play. He is like a maniac on the court. If we're able to draft Morrison I'd think we'd try to move Hedo. I don't think he'd be needed anymore. Morrison could basically take his job off the bench.

If we ended up taking Redick at around the 5th pick we'd better be ready to get grilled for it... except from Dickie V. He'd probably be a season ticket holder within minutes.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i think the team is goin to have a nice strong finish..so i see us getting like 8-10 pick in the draft..i don't see reddick or morrison fallen to the 8-10 pick


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> i think the team is goin to have a nice strong finish..so i see us getting like 8-10 pick in the draft..i don't see reddick or morrison fallen to the 8-10 pick



Morrison absolutely won't be there at 8-10 ... Redick there is a chance depending what other guys pop-up before the draft from the NCAA tourney and overseas.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

I have to say I too admire the direction of the team...I think they have some nice young players to build around with Nelson, Arroyo, Milicic and Howard...But they could use a veteran 2 guard who can defend and score, as well as tough veteran PF who can rebound...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> If we end up picking in the 8-10 range or so, I would like Ronnie Brewer out of Arkansas.


Interesting, I was also considering Brewer but then I thought about it a bit. History tells us that the big guards we draft (Sasser, Gaines) usually turn out to stink, but I agree that Brewer's a possibility. The only thing which scares me about him is his shot, not so much the form (I can live with it), but the fact that it hasn't been going in lately. He's been hitting 42% this season, and only 335 from three. His TO's are also an issue, although his point guard skills are great for a big guard. He has good vision on the court, and could really progress into a nice player. I'm just worried about where you play him mainly. Do you try and convert him into a pure 1, or play him on the wing? He's a versatile nightmare.

If I was picking 8-10 I'd take a look at Tyrus Thomas, even though his play has been flat lately. He has the ability to play the 3 or 4, and I think if he wasn't to gain any weight and could add an explosive first step (he has the athleticism, just needs the handle and practice) he'd be a serious threat. I do think he's quick enough to be a 3, he just needs to work on some range and that step. He'd be able to drive on anyone.

I'd also consider Carney (might not be available) out of Memphis. He could be 3 or 2 in the NBA. Carney's playing great, he's averaging 18ppg in only 25 minutes. I'd like to see him get a couple more FT's though, but that's mainly down to the fact that he can actually use his first step then shoot a mid-range jumper. Few players still do that. I'd strongly consider Carney with our pick.

I'd consider drafting Rondo out of UK if we can get rid of a few points on our roster, I think he'll be a special type of player in the future. Good defender, great vision. But at the moment we have way too many points, and unless somethings done about it he'll go past us. I'd consider having him and Nelson as our only 2 points, but if I had to choose I'd probably take Rondo. I actually think Rondo's game translates better for the NBA than college.

As for second round picks, Allan Ray and James White are good options. Draftexpress also has Hassan Adams as a 2nd rounder, if he's there I'd trade up to get him. He could be a real steal in the 2nd round. Leon Powe and Gibson are also projected. I have doubts Gibson would come out as a second rounder though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

get morrison and lights out this is america's team. you'll most likely have to trade up to get him unless you get lucky with the ping pong balls, i'm not sold on redick but i think if you can surround him with the right supporting cast he could be very effective. it sure doesnt hurt to have dwight and darko at the cup to clean up the mess but you dont want them getting assaulted on the defensive end because of poor defense by the guards. i wouldnt get rid of hedo unless money is an issue, i think he brings too much to the table to let him go.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> i think the team is goin to have a nice strong finish..so i see us getting like 8-10 pick in the draft..i don't see reddick or morrison fallen to the 8-10 pick


Morrison will be a Top 3 pick, unless he suffers a life threatning injury.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if u guys could pick up redick and james white that would be huge... esp with a free agent signing pending, this team could really start something big


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

what off-season is orlando targeting for FA activity???

some people are saying they will wait till 2007 for the big FA class........true?


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i think a guy like al harrington would be great, but it wouldnt be a guy i would spend a rediculous amount on. i also would not mind taking a chance on Nene if we could get him for an inexpensice short contract. that might be possible too. 
the year of 07 free agent class is looking pretty crazy. can you imagine the year we would have if we could sign a guy like paul pierce.we definitely have the money to do it too. rashrd lewis would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

goodseats said:


> i think a guy like al harrington would be great, but it wouldnt be a guy i would spend a rediculous amount on. i also would not mind taking a chance on Nene if we could get him for an inexpensice short contract. that might be possible too.
> the year of 07 free agent class is looking pretty crazy. can you imagine the year we would have if we could sign a guy like paul pierce.we definitely have the money to do it too. rashrd lewis would be pretty awesome too.


How about we not try and add another big to the roster to an already solid rotation of Battie/Mililic/Howard/Turkoglu/Kasun and look for someone who can spread the floor with their outside shot, and play solid defense on the opposistions best perimeter player, something that we really need? I don't think Al Harrington nor Nene would help this squad as much as you might think.

Rashard Lewis would be a decent pickup, but again I really can't see the Magic going after him especially if they resign Hill to veteran's minimum. But if they don't, I like the SF rotation of Lewis/Turkoglu, two guys who can play the 2-4 and would give this team an extra added dimension. 

The guy I REALLY want to see added to the mix is Josh Howard. This guy can create his own shot, play hard nosed defense, board, and would appear to be a good fit in Brian Hill's system. 

From what I've read, the Magic will be about 15 million dollars below the cap in the summer of 07 season. If they could pick up a couple Rashard and Josh Howard (not to mention a superstar like James or Wade, which I seriously doubt) I would forever forgive the Magic management for atleast ...well.. maybe the Doug Christie blunder.

But until then, we'll wait.


----------

